
Ask HN: Where is the best place to sell my website? - adzeds
I have a website that generates over £100k a year in revenue and I am looking to sell.. Where would be a good place to locate buyers for a site of this size?
======
uptown
Possibly Flippa, or you could contact competitors directly and see if you
could work out a deal: [https://flippa.com/](https://flippa.com/)

What's the site?

~~~
adzeds
It is a combination of a site + app and has an email database of 15k that is
very active.

~~~
adzeds
Site is: [http://betalyst.com](http://betalyst.com)

------
sharemywin
[http://www.websiteclosers.com/](http://www.websiteclosers.com/)

~~~
adzeds
Not seen this before... Will take a look

